# NFC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior x NFC AFC Candlewoods Something Royal (QAA BLM)



## Kirkd

Chase is a very talented dog out of *NFC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior x NFC AFC Candlewoods Something Royal. * In Chase's three generation pedigree *EVERY DOG IS AT MINIMUM A "FIELD CHAMPION" *When you look closer you will notice that *8 of the 14 are National Field Champions.* We are honored to have been able to add him to our kennel at just over 3 years old. Check out his derby and field trial results at the following link :https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/viewDogHistory.aspx?mdi=189483

Chase had 15 Derby Points with limited events.

Chase received a Qualifying placement in 3rd on 2/17/2012 at 22 months old. When you look at his results you will see the consistency that we were attracted to as well as his phenomenal pedigree. View his pedigree here:http://www.gundogbroker.com/ViewListing2.aspx?listing=f6698634-9bbf-411b-890e-2db494b825fb

Chase is up North with Ray Shanks this summer running Master and qualifying for the Master National. He has adapted very quick to the AKC hunt test game and is doing great. Give Ray a call and ask him what he thinks about Chase.

Chase is EIC and CNM clear test results available for review. His eyes have been certified twice once as a pup another at just under 2 years old results available for review. We are going to have them certified when he returns from the summer trip in October.You can view his OFA hips good and elbows normal information at the following link:http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1550129#animal

Chase is available for natural breedings. If you would like chilled or frozen we can arrange through Anna Adams at Hamby Road Animal Hospital. http://www.hambyroad.com/reproductive-services.html

For details you can email us or call at 678-965-1434


----------

